# "Disciples of Pandemus" Nurgle Warband project log.



## Perriwinkléé (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello everyone on Heresy, just moving my thread to here so this will be my project log for my Chaos Space marine warband known as the 'Disciples of Pandemus', I'll give you a breif introduction to explain what their all about:

_The Disciples of Pandemus aquire their name from their highest commander; the bloated Daemon prince known as 'Pandemus' leads these unholy warriors from world to world, spreading Nurgle's plague-ridden glory.

Pandemus came to the be where he is now from an unlikely path, once a simple farmer on a remote agri world his planet was burned to ashes by the Chaos Warband 'The Purge'. 

He was about to be executed when the most unexpected thing happened, the energies of Nurgle himself intervened and save the mans life, but corrupting him for ever more.

The Purge took him in and trained him in the use of weapons and warfare, the dark techpreists and apothacaries toiled late into the night for Pandemus to become like his mentors, fitting him with a suit of Mk.VI power armour to complete his initiation.

It didn't take him long to rise through the ranks and earn himself the status of champion among his brethren, he took part in the burning of dozens of worlds and constantly proved himself to the great father Nurgle.

However it all came crashing down for him when a newly risen Lord challenged Pandemus's will and after a long, grueling battle cast him out of The Purge, never to return again.

So Pandemus took his small band of men and formed a new warband, his followers named it the Disciples of Pandemus, and so he started a new era of his life, one that would lead him to daemonhood and of course, endless warfare._

So theres some background to my warband, hopefull that would of explained where they came from etc.

Now onto the Modelling! :biggrin:

Here is a 'to do' list for this warband, I'll make the writing green if the unit in question is complete and red if not, also I've added some 'in between' colours for models that are half-way or getting there, orange = assembly underway and blue = painting underway. (I'll be adding to this list quite alot as well so what you see at the moment is not everything, just everything in a reasonable price range for the moment):

Characters

Daemon Lord Pandemus - 1st in command, the great unclean Lord of the warband.
Lord Adriel Guul - Pandemus's 2nd in command, ruthless tactician and combat veteran, usually accompanied by his Terminator council.
Champion Un'Keth - Lord Guul's right hand man, champion of the Terminator council and skilled warrior.
Champion Ilkor - Champion of squad Ilkus, shows extreme promise in defensive tactics.
Champion Grenell - Champion of squad Greneth, enjoys watching his victims suffer, usually deploys with a rhino.

Followers

Squad Ilkus - Lead by Ilkor, this squad are the first choice when it comes to defence.
Squad Greneth - Deadly combatants, they follow Grenell into the wildest situations and are triumphant.
Guul's council - Five man Terminator unit that accompany Lord Guul pretty much everywhere, they have been around longer than most.

Vehicles/allies

Plague defiler of Nurgle - It's ugly.

Now that thats out of the way, now for some actual images, first up we have a completed Lord Guul (he is based, but not in this picture):










He has alot of GS work on him, this was my first actual attempt at a full-ish conversion and I am rather pleased with how I assembled the guy.










For the colour scheme I've gone with bright armor (near Rotting Flesh) and slightly darker mouldyness (closer to Bubonic Brown, but there are lots of variations).

Next up I have started squad Ilkus and what better way to start than by finishing the champion, so here he is:



















I've also been working on the squad members, only done one so far but here he is, only five more to go!



















Hope you enjoyed the first installment of my progress, next update should be very soon. Cheers!


----------



## Perriwinkléé (Jul 13, 2010)

A new Plague Marine has just come off the conveyor belt! Here is the new addition to my force: 



















Your thoughts are most welcome, cheers guys.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Yay for more Nurgle! Have some repulsive rep on general principle :biggrin:


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Wonderful!!
Just one thing...I think you should do GS work on the back of the legs to balance out the front.


----------



## Perriwinkléé (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks Svart and Bears! I might do but he's already painted, but I added the dried blood/pus to try and balance things a bit.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Perriwinkléé said:


> A new Plague Marine has just come off the conveyor belt! Here is the new addition to my force:


Lovely - for a given value of lovely - puss there.


----------



## Perriwinkléé (Jul 13, 2010)

Eeek! Just found out that my local GW is holding an apocalypse game this saturday where you can bring all of your models and form a rag-tag band with them!

One Plague Marine to finish, three to paint and my super secwit Khorne Lord I knocked up and converted to do. All in one day? Bring it on!!! :suicide:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

These are brilliant. Beautiful desirable models...........Hang on, this isn't a slaneesh thread.
Disgusting, vile, putrescent, pustular avatars of evilness.
Truly excellent. Really nicely done gs work and painting.
Most repworthy


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I really like the pus/boils you've done on a couple of them, they stand out just enough to complement the mini without being over the top, cool stuff!


----------



## Perriwinkléé (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback and rep guys! Makes my day to get nice comments. 

But after my painting marathon I achieved a few things: firstly a broken paintbrush which resulted in my nipping to my local store to buy a new one, second a disfigured spine and thirdly a complete plague marine squad! Woop woop! Completed and based all seven now but I still have my Khorne Lord to do...

Late night tonight I think...

Will post pictures within the next few days.


----------



## Perriwinkléé (Jul 13, 2010)

Alright heres the pictures of the rest of the squad:









































































Sorry for the crappy pictures but be sure to tell me what you make of them, cheers!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good work there.


----------



## Perriwinkléé (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks Dave!  

Alright just bought myself a box of termies and working on them now, will post pictures of the assembled champion when completed, cheers.


----------



## Perriwinkléé (Jul 13, 2010)

Alright next in line is the Terminator squad, just recently bought them so only the champion has been assembled up to now so here is a quick peep at the newest of my plague-ridden children:



















Be sure to tell me what you make of him, cheers!


----------



## Steaknchips (Dec 28, 2009)

Awsome! Some really good GS work, looks like its seeping out of every joint in their armour


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice disgusting rot you got going on here. Outside of Nurgle that would be something that would never be considered a compliment. Haha.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

I seen another post you made in another thread earlier, saying how when you first started the hobby you wheren't a good painter, but then after a few year gap and you got back into it, you seemed to improve without practice.

I feel exactly the same, when I started at around 14 I was a god aweful painter, and then stopped playing for a few years, and found when I started collecting again I had improved seven-fold, I couldn't believe it. Its probably to do with having a lot more patience, and hobbying properly, where as before I used to just glue glue glue and rush them out to try get them on the table top.

But these models look very sick indeed so far, as a nurgle/Death Guard player myself I really like your colours, and some of the GS work you've done is looking really nice. Keep it up I will be looking forward to more.


----------



## Perriwinkléé (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, the feedback is well appreciated! 

@foulacy: Yeah I was a typical youngster rushing everything too, and you're right you do get more patient as you get older, I tend to take my time and approach things more maturely now instead of _"Hey I just bought a box of Marines!"_ *an hour later* "_All done!"_ haha. :laugh:

The Nurgly business has been slow lately, I've been taking my time with the next member of the termie squad, mainly because this will be my last box of 40K for a good couple of months as I have some saving to do for a new guitar so I'm trying to make them last.

Terminator number two has been completed over the past couple of weeks or so and here he is:



















And here's a cool little custom weapon I made for him:









Hit me with some comments guys and tell me what you make of him, would appreciate it! Cheers!


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

to hell with the guitar, paint that shit up ... I love to see the art of people that are very good. By far better than I can do at the moment. Its funny now that I think about it, I like the look of nurgle stuff but can not bring myself to even paint dirt on my vehicles. Great work keep it up.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Perriwinkléé said:


> Terminator number two has been completed over the past couple of weeks or so and here he is:


I really like this; especially the green-stuffing around the helmet.

I agree with Tal that there should be painting post haste.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

These are awesome! Love the Greenstuffing!! Very Nurgle ;D +Rep!


----------



## Perriwinkléé (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks Marneus!


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

Hell YES!...i love what youve done!...awesome job...i wish i could give you more rep!!...bloody brilliant! 

:yahoo:


----------



## Perriwinkléé (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you Flayed 0ne! Its really nice to get feedback like that, thanks! 

My Nurgly business has been painfully slow lately due to that thing called life and just a general lack of motivation, I haven't started assembling any more Terminators yet, but the good news is I have painted up the champion! 

Will post pictures either tommorow or the day after, cheers guys.


----------



## Deimos094753 (Aug 28, 2010)

Awesome conversion work! Truly nurgleish. +rep


----------



## Perriwinkléé (Jul 13, 2010)

Well, "tommorow or the day after" turned into "tommorow or the day after.... Valve time", sorry for the delay, but here's the Champion I promised:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Superb distressed green, and the yellow contrasts very well.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Outstanding work, they look fantastic! Very time consuming stuff but so worth it when your models turn out like that! keep up the good work.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Very well done! 

Your sculpting is really nice. The detail is impressively fine, and the paint jobs are subtle. Possibly too subtle. 

Two constructive criticisms.

First, I think the paint schemes could use a little more contrast and/or accent coloring. Other than the pestilential bits, the color scheme has little variation. A few sharper highlights, darker shadows, or additional colors might help.

Second, criticism while your sculpting is excellent its confined entirely to the center of the model. 

The whole effect would be more satisfying, I believe, if there was more Nurglizing going on, on the extremeties it would add a new opportunity for detail/contrast and spread out the visual texture. 


Cheers,

KReuger


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> The whole effect would be more satisfying, I believe, if there was more Nurglizing going on, on the extremeties it would add a new opportunity for detail/contrast and spread out the visual texture.


I disagree; any more greenstuff would risk losing overwhelming the model.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmm, well I'm not suggesting he go crazy. 

But the green-stuffing seems very focused on the torso/head - disproportionately so. I would expect some sort of distortion or added texture elsewhere on the mini.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Perriwinkléé,

You've heard this a million times already, but nice work on the conversion. Your control of GS is good. Looking at your champion, seems like you did a lot of drybrushing work, is that right? Would you mind explaining your palette and process? And it'll be great if you can post a pic w/ all your finished models together. 

Definitely will keep a look-out for this thread, and your future work to come.... 

Cheers!

+Rep


----------



## Perriwinkléé (Jul 13, 2010)

Cheers guys, I really appreciate feedback in all its forms. 

@Kreuger: I completely agree with you about the colour scheme, I do believe something else could be added to really make the paint scheme work together however I don't really know what. Maybe some cloth patches? Maybe darker moulded areas perhaps as the plating is fairly light, but any ideas you have I'll be glad to hear, I like improving my skills through feedback and you are giving me some good criticism here.

I also agree with you about the GS, although I do believe Dave has a point about overwhelming the model if I am not careful, maybe if I do more work on the arms and stuff and less on the torso/head i could get away with it. I'll have to find out when assembling my next terminator.

@louisshli: Thanks! Haha was it obvious?  Yeah I wouldn't be able to live without drybrushing. Well first off after a black undercoat I drybrush the entire model with Catachan Green with a bit of black, about 3 or 4:1. Then I paint normally over the armour plates with a 1:1 of Catachan Green and Rotting Flesh, leaving the recesses the basecoat colour. After thats done I drybrush in Rotting flesh and then highlight in Rotting Flesh, a very easy process for the plates to be honest. 

As for the mould/decay, well I don't have a a plan of action for that, I usually stay with the yellows and browns though, just drybrushing those over diffrent areas. Sometimes I'll wash it with watered down Blood Red and then drybrush back over to create a sort of open wound feel. 

Well I hope that helped, I am not really a top quality painter I just do my best.  

Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Actually changes to the outer extremities needn't be green stuff. Even a few divots, dents, scratches, or maybe bubbles would break up the clean lines. I think that's what I'm responding to, on a few guys the center of the model is completely changed and almost unrecognizable, but their feet/shins or hands/forearms are pristine.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Perriwinkléé,

There's nothing wrong with drybrushing, don't get me wrong. But I thought given such beautiful conversion work your models deserve a finer techique to make them really stand out. I find drybrushing tends to make the fig a little statue-like, and the result leaves a very chalky finish.

I actually like the color you have applied, and from your description you definitely know what's going on in terms of color contrast. The scheme is very Nurgle, although leaning slightly to the lighter side.

If you don't mind me suggesting, I would keep your overall-process (i.e. basecoating, lining, highlighting, final highlights, etc) the same but actually paint the miniature instead of dry-brushing post the basecoat.

Just keep your paint thin so you have better control. I can imagine a coat of Baal Red/Ogryn Flesh ink to work nicely around the wounds and guts. As for armor, Gryphonne Sepia/Devlan Mud would darken it a fair bit giving the model a lot of depth.

Given your modelling skill, I can totally see you grasping painting technique very quickly.

Try the above out, resist drybrushing and the result will be so much cleaner and crisp.... (ironic given it's Nurgle).... but good luck!!

Keep posting pics....


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I think that these models look awesome, both the gs work and the paint. Nurgle is one of those themes that lends itself to drybrushing for sure. I do agree with Louisshli to a degree however. I would use the drybrushing on the basic green of the armour as it really does work for it, and then use layering/direct painting on the rest of the model, especially the guts and the metallic trim.

Still very nicely done and have a bit of rep in recognition of a nicely done paint scheme.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I can offer my method as an alternative.

I use a process when painting that is very much like dry-brushing only I'm using a wet brush. I work up through thin layers of color over a black base-coat, building up the colors and highlights. Anything I don't build up can remain shadowed. Necessarily, I work from broad areas to finite ones, being more refined and controlled as I go. I will typically build up colors to the top highlight, add a wash then to unify and shade, and then re-highlight. Finally I go over the model picking out details, and doing the top layer of detail that would have been obliterated had I tried before completing the broad strokes of the color scheme. 

There are two keys to making this work. First, I need to know ahead of time what color everything on the model will be, or very close to it - that way I can paint things in the right order from largest areas to smallest. Second and most important, I need to maintain the correct 'paint to water' consistency on my brush. If its too watery it pools up, or gets streaky, or transparent and the under color overpowers the new color. If its too thick I end up with the same problems often associated with dry brushing.

Overall . . . 
This way I can build up color gradation like blending (though its not quite as precise); avoid the dry streaky look that can come from dry-brushing too much; and paint subtle colors without having to worry excessively over details - I get to them in their turn.

I'm not sure how many people use this method. The only people I know who use it are those from the shop I used to frequent/run a league at, who I taught it to. I'm sure there are more out there though who arrived at this process independently. 

If it sounds worthwhile/new to you let me know, and I'll document a model start -> finish and assemble a tutorial.

Cheers!
Kreuger


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Perriwinkléé said:


>


This guy is superb! :clapping: I am gonna agree with Dave as to the amount of converting and GSing. I think that the amount you have done is just right, and that anything more might make it just a bit to much. I will be following your progress. Very nive work on all the squads, and on your army as a whole. Cant wait to see your Plague defilier! + rep.


----------



## Perriwinkléé (Jul 13, 2010)

@loiusshli + The Wraithlord: Hmm, maybe you're right, I myself feel like I am going a bit heavy on the drybrushing, but I am only a basic painter to be honest with you, I haven't been painting very long but I'll certainely try new ways and means to paint my models.

@Kreuger: That sounds very interesting, that could be increadibly useful to me. I'd love to see a tutorial on it, that coul really boost my painting skill up a notch, which it needs to be fair.

I do take it that I should lay off the drybrushing then, I could experiment with it with my next model, however I do stress that I keep the drybrush of Rotting Flesh over the plating, if feel it subtlely gives it a more rough appearance which is what I am aiming for.

I think I'll use other ways like that of Kreuger's on the areas that aren't plating (like Wraithlord suggested). 

@Midge913: Thanks man, its great to get positive feedback and even better to know you enjoy my work!  About the Plague Defiler, don't expect him too soon, I'm in the middle of a motivational drought at the moment, although I am slowly getting back into things as I have just started assembling terminator number three.

Thanks for all the comments guys, it means a lot.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll see what I can do. 

It'll be a little while before I have the time to dedicate to documenting every step (or at least the key steps) of the process I mentioned.

I'd just like to reiterate, your painting is quite good! If my process helps/inspires you to be even better awesome! But you've got plenty of reasons to be proud right now. =)


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I love anything to do with Nurgle.


----------



## Perriwinkléé (Jul 13, 2010)

Alright, after blowing the cobwebs off my 40k miniatures and dusting down my hobby enthusiasm Father Nurgle has seen fit to breathe life into my hobby again.

If anyone is here now who used to read or perhaps enjoy my thread then I apoligise for the break, my motivation with the hobby kind of collapsed really but I am slowly getting back into the swing of things.

To start my second wind I painted up that terminator that never seemed to get painted, I will upload pictures tommorow I promise.  And another terminator is in the assembly stage as I type.

This is just kind of a thread ressurection though, and the real stuff will be posted soon. But of course if you've never looked at my thread before it'd nice to hear from you.

Thanks for reading. o/


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Welcome back mate! Look forward to taking a look at your pics.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Perriwinkléé said:


> If anyone is here now who used to read or perhaps enjoy my thread then I apoligise for the break, my motivation with the hobby kind of collapsed really but I am slowly getting back into the swing of things.


Having taken a couple of really long breaks myself, I can empathise with that feeling.


----------

